# Ramirez/Barton wedding 4/21/2012



## DiskoJoe (May 7, 2012)

Just a few highlights from the Last wedding I shot. Starting to feel the stress of doing wedding photography. Bride and groom are very nice people but gave little to no direction about what they wanted from their photos. i just got the line, "I trust you." Sounds good but basically it means I have no idea. Think it still turned out okay. I may post some more shots later since Im still editing. 

1



2



3



4



5



6



7



8



9



10



11



12



13



14



15



16



17



18



Bride/Groom Shades by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (May 7, 2012)

I hate the "I trust you" and "Use your judgement" lines.


----------



## rexbobcat (May 7, 2012)

Watch out for having all grey tones in your b&w images.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 7, 2012)

tirediron said:


> I hate the "I trust you" and "Use your judgement" lines.



Me too. Funny thing was that she was a total bridezilla for everyone else but me. I got no directions and probably needed them the most. 



rexbobcat said:


> Watch out for having all grey tones in your b&w images.



i know what you are saying but this is about as good as it gets. If you look the white are pure white (vail, shirts, etc). So this is more the effect of skin tone. She is orange and he is slightly tan with red hues, white people problem. I tried to make the orange and yellow tones lighter to brighten up the skin some. It worked better in some then others. Plus this was a rather rushed wedding. ceremony was only half an hour and had 1 hour in between ceremony and reception to get all posed shots. There are lots of cheesy family group portraits that I spared yall from cause I thought they were a bit boring.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (May 8, 2012)

With their names as your thread title I would be cautious about the bridezilla comments.... Google you know......


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 8, 2012)

Balmiesgirl said:


> With their names as your thread title I would be cautious about the bridezilla comments.... Google you know......



Not worried about that at all. She had good reason to be that way to some of the people that were involved with her wedding, specifically the caters and the country club.

So how are the fish?


----------



## Balmiesgirl (May 8, 2012)

Lol..... Pretty good.
Actually I need to change my user name cause I'm not Balmiesgirl any more. "Balmie" and I were married for 20 years..... But things changed recently....


----------



## Tony S (May 8, 2012)

Did you do some cloning on the top of the building to remove something in the first shot?  There are some odd patterns, a break in the roof line, and a dark spot over the roof line at the back of the building.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 8, 2012)

Sorry man.  I am not a fan of these.  I think one of the most important thing you have to improve if you want to be a good wedding photographer is the ability to choose what looks good and what looks bad.  If it looks bad, dont deliver it.  Why do you think this photo looks good?   Come on man.  Just pretend you are her.  Do you really think this photo looks good?  She is not looking at the camera and it looks like she is cross eyed.  






Also, you really need to work on your B&W conversion. Too much middle tone.  Very gray.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 9, 2012)

Tony S said:


> Did you do some cloning on the top of the building to remove something in the first shot?  There are some odd patterns, a break in the roof line, and a dark spot over the roof line at the back of the building.



Good eye. I missed that spot. Dust on the lens. Little bit of cloning on some of the leaves. No Cloning on the building though.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 9, 2012)

Balmiesgirl said:


> Lol..... Pretty good.
> Actually I need to change my user name cause I'm not Balmiesgirl any more. "Balmie" and I were married for 20 years..... But things changed recently....



So you're saying your available now? I see you like martini as well as fish. I LOVE martinis. Dirty with Vodka and shaken with just a spritz of vermouth on the glass. You?


----------



## RMThompson (May 9, 2012)

I agree about the very grey tone in ALL of your black and whites, it's rather unappealing. Also, I am sure it was a lack of flash availability in the church, but the lighting as a whole is flat and lacking. Also, as others mentioned the poses are also lacking. 

The best photos in this set are the ones without people in them.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 9, 2012)

This is a very underwhelming set to me for a variety of reasons. I want to take a moment and point out what I see as the good and the bad in the images. 


I know you didn't specifically request feedback, but I had a few moments and wanted to address each image on a deeper level. 



DiskoJoe said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting. I found many in the set that I liked and disliked for various reasons.


----------



## rub (May 9, 2012)

I would KILL for clients who give me the gree light to do what I want!  It gives you the oppotunity to create something really unique for them, rather than having to adhere to some boring shot list.  

Some C&C - take it or leave it 

1) Grey
2) It's okish.  Kinda flat and bland.
3) Could be good filler in an album, but not worthy of a stand alone image
4) Would be nice to see more window, less wall.  I different perspective would be good.  Clone out the outlet on the wall.
5) Not for me.  Maybe if the dress was infront of the window.  Sorry just really poor composition.
6) Okay candid - but grey
7) Same as 6
8) Best of them all, in my opinion, but still grey
9) I mean it kinda funny, but not flattering. At all.  If he was one face is a sea of faces sure, but for a portrait? NO
10) Again, with a different composition it could have been much stronger - like just the bride and father, where the backlighting is there, the noise, but that perfect moment captured makes it all okay... and its grey
11) Its good but needs contrast
12) Grey
13) Not too bad, grey, very noisy
14) Crooked, shot close and wide giving the girl on the right distortion.  Try to back up, and zoom in, if you can.
15) This is awful and should never be show. I cannot for the life of me figure out why this was posted.
16) Cute, but you can straighten it out, add some blacks.
17) Doesnt do much for me or show much love
18) Kinda cheeseballish.  If clients are wanting to do these kinds of shots, try get them in a more candid way. They will look less posed and you can catch some good smiles and real laughter.

Sorry for the harshness, but its only meant to help you grow.  Work on those B&W conversions.  And I'm not sure what ISO you were shooting at, but if your camera has that hard of a time with noise, get a tripod, faster glass, or a better body.  The noise level is pretty darn harsh for those indoor shots.

K


----------



## gsgary (May 9, 2012)

There's a lot of material in that dress


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 9, 2012)

Come on man... not cool.



gsgary said:


> There's a lot of material in that dress


----------



## o hey tyler (May 9, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Just a few highlights from the Last wedding I shot. Starting to feel the stress of doing wedding photography. Bride and groom are very nice people but gave little to no direction about what they wanted from their photos. i just got the line, "I trust you." Sounds good but basically it means I have no idea. Think it still turned out okay. I may post some more shots later since Im still editing.
> 
> 1
> *Your sensor is dirty. Look at the crest of the roof towards the back of the building. *
> ...



Comments in bold.


----------



## IByte (May 9, 2012)

rub said:
			
		

> I would KILL for clients who give me the gree light to do what I want!  It gives you the oppotunity to create something really unique for them, rather than having to adhere to some boring shot list.
> 
> Some C&C - take it or leave it
> 
> ...


Rub can you post link so I may envy your talent


----------



## IByte (May 9, 2012)

Balmiesgirl said:
			
		

> Lol..... Pretty good.
> Actually I need to change my user name cause I'm not Balmiesgirl any more. "Balmie" and I were married for 20 years..... But things changed recently....



Sorry to hear lil lady :/.  You can always be a TPF girl


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 9, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Comments in bold.



#16 looks like Jeff Dunham's Bubba J. 

Sorry!!!!


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 10, 2012)

rub said:


> Sorry for the harshness, but its only meant to help you grow.  Work on those B&W conversions.  And I'm not sure what ISO you were shooting at, but if your camera has that hard of a time with noise, get a tripod, faster glass, or a better body.  The noise level is pretty darn harsh for those indoor shots.



Its okay. I respect your opinion. I did order upgrades, a580 and a sigma 17-50 f2.8. I told accounting I needed better gear but they would not approve the transaction earlier this year.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 10, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Come on man... not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come one gary.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no problem with people commenting on my work but keep the personal comments to yourself.

But thank you to everyone else that did post some constructive criticism. I will review over all over these later today and make appropriate corrections.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Me too. Funny thing was that she was a total bridezilla for everyone else but me.



Hey Joe! 



DiskoJoe said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



*Take your own advice. *&#8203;


----------



## gsgary (May 10, 2012)

What camera did you use ? it looks like you have gone beyond its limits on the inside shots, one more thing the quality of that stained glass is awful i don't think i would have used it in any shots


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 10, 2012)

gsgary said:


> What camera did you use ? it looks like you have gone beyond its limits on the inside shots, one more thing the quality of that stained glass is awful i don't think i would have used it in any shots



Sony a200. Definitely pushed past its limits. It has been replaced since. And they just dont make stained glass like the used to.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 10, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. Funny thing was that she was a total bridezilla for everyone else but me.
> ...



 The bride told me this. Im not worried bro.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 10, 2012)

So that makes it okay? I don't doubt that the bride told you this, but why post it on the internet? It's poor form, and immature, BRO.


----------



## gsgary (May 10, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Come on man... not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what you mean, look at it hanging next to the stained glass window


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 10, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> So that makes it okay? I don't doubt that the bride told you this, but why post it on the internet? It's poor form, and immature, BRO.



Good point.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Ok. I apologize for posting my impression as it was offensive to Joe. It was not at all intended to be malicious but was taken quite personally as far as I can tell.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 10, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> I don't know what you mean, look at it hanging next to the stained glass window



Well you didn't really qualify your statement at first so he assumed.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:
			
		

> Ok. I apologize for posting my impression as it was offensive to Joe. It was not at all intended to be malicious but was taken quite personally as far as I can tell.



You're sweet. Apology accepted.


----------

